# How to adjust mower pto on John Deere 1025r



## Smithb (8 mo ago)

I have a John Deere 1025r with the drive over quick hitch. The pto does not line up with the mower. Does anyone know how to adjust it. It’s pointing up. Its a model 60d mower deck. 
thanks


----------



## Smithb (8 mo ago)




----------



## Smithb (8 mo ago)

It should be pointed down slightly.


----------



## Smithb (8 mo ago)

I had to buy an updated undercarriage and it was only $480. The good news is it’s a lot heavier built than what I had on it. John Deere obviously knew they had a problem but in the end I had to pay for it 😡


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I know nothing about these. First pics I've saw of it. If you raised the deck lift slightly, wouldn't it then point downward slightly?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

ovrszd said:


> I know nothing about these. First pics I've saw of it. If you raised the deck lift slightly, wouldn't it then point downward slightly?


My thoughts exactly, you might want to keep an eye on the transmission oil filter too, it has had a bad wack to the bottom side.


----------



## Smithb (8 mo ago)

I bought the filter today. If you lift it it will miss the shaft. I have it back together and adjusted. It’s working gre again. Thanks


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the update!!! Can you describe what adjustments you made so someone in the future that has the problem and stumbles onto this thread will know the fix? Thanks!!!


----------

